# Chicken Parm Burger



## letscook (May 10, 2012)

I saw this on The Chew yesterday, made it for supper, it was great.
Chicken Parm Burger The Chew


----------



## CraigC (May 10, 2012)

Ground chicken isn't readily available here, so I would just grill up some breasts or thighs, skip the binder and go from there.


----------



## letscook (May 10, 2012)

I just put the boneless chix breasts in my food processorand ground them up
Most grocery store or meat market will take the chicken brst and ground them for you if you ask.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 10, 2012)

letscook said:


> I just put the boneless chix breasts in my food processorand ground them up
> Most grocery store or meat market will take the chicken brst and ground them for you if you ask.


Ground chicken and ground turkey are hit and miss around here as well. I was thinking about using the meat grinder to grind chicken thigh meat and maybe 1/2 or 1 breast (depending on the amount of thigh meat and how large the breast is). Did you add any extra fat? I assume these were skinless breasts?


----------



## letscook (May 10, 2012)

I followed the recipe exact -no added fat, but adding thigh would make them more moist.  They came out good.  A meat grinder will work also. and yes they were skinless


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 10, 2012)

Recipe sounds good!

I've ground boneless chicken parts in my food processor no problem, didn't even need any special cutting blade or attachment. Just chunk your chicken and then put it in the food processor and whack it a bit until it looks right. Instant ground chicken. (Almost instant.)


----------



## CWS4322 (May 10, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Recipe sounds good!
> 
> I've ground boneless chicken parts in my food processor no problem, didn't even need any special cutting blade or attachment. Just chunk your chicken and then put it in the food processor and whack it a bit until it looks right. Instant ground chicken. (Almost instant.)


Good to know. I do keep the meat grinder in the basement, and the FP in the kitchen upstairs. I would be tempted to use the meat grinder just because I have it (Cuisinart). I am guessing run it through using the coarse blade and then the medium blade to get it to look like "store bought" ground chicken...and, because I'd be starting with bone-in, skin-on, I'd probably toss in the fat rather than render it.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 10, 2012)

I think it can be a lot easier than that. I used just one blade, don't even recall if I have coarse and medium and fine, probably not. I don't see any reason it has to look exactly like supermarket ground chicken. Getting the right looseness and particle size is IMO good enough.

I've done this to beef, pork and other meats too. The nice thing about "grinding" your own is that you get to decide yourself how much fat to leave in or take out.

For this recipe I recommend you take out the big obvious chunks of fat but you don't need to be excessive about it. The recipe adds oil to the ground chicken anyway. On the other hand it obviously isn't a low fat recipe with the Parmesan-Panko coating, fried in oil and mozzarella over the top.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 10, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I think it can be a lot easier than that. I used just one blade, don't even recall if I have coarse and medium and fine, probably not. I don't see any reason it has to look exactly like supermarket ground chicken. Getting the right looseness and particle size is IMO good enough.
> 
> I've done this to beef, pork and other meats too. The nice thing about "grinding" your own is that you get to decide yourself how much fat to leave in or take out.
> 
> For this recipe I recommend you take out the big obvious chunks of fat but you don't need to be excessive about it. The recipe adds oil to the ground chicken anyway. On the other hand it obviously isn't a low fat recipe with the Parmesan-Panko coating, fried in oil and mozzarella over the top.


But I bet one could bake it in the oven and still get a nice result. I do that with eggplant parm.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 10, 2012)

No bet. Obviously ground chicken burgers can be baked. They would be different though, without the oily greasy coating, and the crumbly coating would bake up different. Note that oily greasy is not necessarily a bad thing, and could be a good thing particularly when it comes to burgers. The fat in your mouth changes the whole taste of it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 10, 2012)

This sounds good and it got me to thinking that if you dropped the Italian seasoning,  used some hot sauce and blue cheese you could come up with a Buffalo chicken wing burger!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 10, 2012)

I kind of like this idea.  I don't buy ground chix at the store.  I should try grinding my own in either the FP or the hand meat grinder.  

Then Grill chicken burgers.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 10, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> This sounds good and it got me to thinking that if you dropped the Italian seasoning,  used some hot sauce and blue cheese you could come up with a Buffalo chicken wing burger!


Great idea!!! 



Whiskadoodle said:


> I kind of like this idea.  I don't buy ground chix at the store.  I should try grinding my own in either the FP or the hand meat grinder.


Trust me, it will work out fine! Having had a bit more time to think about it I recall that I've ground beef and chicken on my Cuisinart Mini-Prep, which is a minimally small food processor intended for light duty. (I got a bigger one much later.) Your FP will work fine as long as you cut your meat or chicken in pieces and don't try to grind too much at once.

A meat grinder sounds better for those who grind larger quantities of food. I'm not sure about a hand meat grinder though. We don't eat much hand meat around my house.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 10, 2012)

I just use an old fashioned hand meat grinder or the FP. If I someday getting into making sausage or anything in quantity,  I would probably research a grinder attachment for my Kitchen-Aid vs a stand alone grinder.  Got enough gadgets for right now.   Back to The Chicken Burger recipe-- I duly copied it.  Now, the trick is to make use of it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 10, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> This sounds good and it got me to thinking that if you dropped the Italian seasoning,  used some hot sauce and blue cheese you could come up with a Buffalo chicken wing burger!



Thanks for the idea, Aunt Bea!  I can eat my chicken wings again!.  You get hugs for that.  {{{Aunt Bea}}}


----------



## buckytom (May 10, 2012)

30 years ago, when i had my wisdom eeth out, i took this a step further and made a chicken parm shake.

mom had made her unbelievably delucious chicken parm for the family the night i happened to have my wisdom teeth ripped from my jaw , so not to be deterred, i threw it, spaghetti, and extra sauce in the blender that night. 


it was good, lol, and will remember tbis for when i have no teeth


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 10, 2012)

I'm getting better, I was able to eat pickle spears today!  And Nachos!


----------



## CraigC (May 11, 2012)

letscook said:


> Most grocery store or meat market will take the chicken brst and ground them for you if you ask.


 
None of the grocery stores I've been to will just up and grind chicken or lamb upon request. Besides routine cleaning, every time they switch to a different meat, they have to clean the grinder. None are willing to go through that for a small amount for one person/family.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 11, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> This sounds good and it got me to thinking that if you dropped the Italian seasoning,  used some hot sauce and blue cheese you could come up with a Buffalo chicken wing burger!


Ohh....I like this idea!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 11, 2012)

CraigC said:


> None of the grocery stores I've been to will just up and grind chicken or lamb upon request. Besides routine cleaning, every time they switch to a different meat, they have to clean the grinder. None are willing to go through that for a small amount for one person/family.


Same thing here. Also cutting whole chickens in half. Used to do it, don't do it now, gotta clean everything each time they change meats. That's when I got a cleaver and learned to cut up my whole chickens myself.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 11, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Ohh....I like this idea!



I liked it so much I got the stuff to make it tomorrow!  Hot Wings Chicken Burgers...I'm stoked!


----------

